# Pensacola Beach Feb 1 2019



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

We ended up with 4 reds, 4 blacks, and a permit. Two reds and 3 blacks were in the slot. Great day fishing.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow, great. Looks like they're finally biting again.
This warmer weather over the next few days should help too.


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Could you share what bait/rig you were fishing with Pastor...?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice work !


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Spectacular catches! I absolutely love it! What was the bait? Also, did you see any ghost crab holes opened on the beach yet. They hibernate just curious if you noticed any.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That’s some great time fishing..!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work, Jack!


----------

